# starting again



## gillipepper

Hi

We are officially starting the rollercoaster again.  GCRM have just phoned to say we can start with my next day 1 which looks like will be tomorrow.

Panic panic


----------



## mmcm

Gillipepper wishing you all the very best of lucky and everything crossed for you Hun. keep in touch with your journey, hope it's a short one, plenty of luck blowing your way xx


----------



## Katie789

Gillipepper,

We cycled together l think the year before last (where the hell did the time go!!) Just wanted to wish you the best of luck. I've heard really good things about gcrm so you are in good hands.

Hope this is your time  

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Gillipepper how are you doing huni? Wishing you all the best for this treatment. GCRM is supposed to be a great clinic so hopefully they will take good care of you. 

Emma xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi girls

Thank you for your good wishes.  Congrats to the 3 of you for your bundles of joy.  Fingers crossed we get a miracle.  Paid our bill yesterday and the nurse is to ring today with details of treatment etc.  Panicking but also a bit excited.  

love to all

Gx


----------



## gillipepper

start down reg on tablets on the 16th may.  AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jillyhen

Gillipepper

Good luck on starting again..

Jillyhen x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Gillipepper

I'm sort of a newbie to this site, well with regards to posting anything, I too will be going to GCRM for IVF which we plan for Mid August hopefully , this will be our third attempt, the previous 2 cycles were with the RFC, I have heard so many good reports on this clinic, so hopefully it will work for us!! 

Good luck, keep us posted 

Joanne x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi guys

On flare protocol finished tablets last Friday and had prostap injection today. and start gonal final this Friday.  Pa icing about trip over, its really silly things like where do I keep the other ortrville. Does jt need to be on a fridge. Do all hotels have mini bar.

Silly questions going through my head.

Good luck everyone

Gx


----------



## Leo76

Hi Gillipepper
I am in a very similar position to you - it's my second cycle and going with GCRM this time. I start my tablets next Wed and prostap injection on 19th June. Excited about starting again but like you, a bit concerned about the travelling etc! Though lots of couples have made the same journey so I know it will all work out okay! Trying not to worry unless I have to!! Good luck with your cycle - hope it works for you this time, and me too!!! Can I just ask if you had any side effects on the tablets? 

L xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Girlies

I too will be going to GCRM and panicking about the trip over and the timing of everything, as my previous cycles were with the RFC and they put everyone on the long protocol with the pill for 3 months, I am now wondering if I will be on the short protocl, what does this consist of, I would just like to have myself prepared?  You mention the tablets and also a prostap injection - what are these?

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## Leo76

Hi Joanne like you, I was previously on the long protocol at RFC.....I have low amh and classed as a low responder and despite very high doses on gonal f, I only managed to obtain 3 eggs. I believe that GCRM have recommended the flare/short protocol this time as its apparently less aggressive and better for ladies like me (let's hope so   !!) 

So I start on norethisterone tablets next week, twice daily - they are progesterone tabs which lowers the FSH in the blood. I'm on these for 10 days and 5 days later, get the prostap injection (not 100% sure what this does) and then the gonal f injections 2 days later......the rest of the process the just the same as before with scans etc programmed in to assess the response and Ovitrelle injection 36 hrs before ec.  

I really hope this protocol is the magic combination for me - I don't even want loads of eggs, just a few good ones will do!!! 

Hope this explains things a bit to you, I'll probably become more familiar with things once I start next week - if you've any queries just ask!!

Leo x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Leo, thanks for your reply, well to b honest I don't even know what protocol they will put me on anyhow, but was just curious about this one, yes it's all very exciting and nerve wrecking of course, but we will get there!! I really can't wait!!!  

Good luck with your cycle, I really   hope it goes well for you and for us all  

Joanne xx

PS. Don't worry, I won't be afraid to ask if I have any questions, you may be sorry u said that to me......


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

the only side effect I had on the tablets was, being really cold and shivery. The prostap injection is to stop you producing fsh I think and then the gonal f is the fsh being put in. 

Good luck jo and Leo  

Gxc


----------



## Leo76

Gillipepper - I hope they are the only side effects I get, can cope with that! Do you know roughly when your egg collection is - have you been able to make any travel plans yet? 

Joanne - ask away! I've already picked up alot of tips from other ladies on here. The information sharing is great! 

L x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi Leo

No we haven't heard anything yet, all they said was sometime week beg 10th june. Will hopefully find out at 1st scan on Wednesday.  We are thinking of going over for a week 

Gx


----------



## Leo76

Good luck for the scan on Wednesday Gillipepper and hopefully you will know more then. 
We are going to head to Glasgow for a week too, all being well! I can't think that far ahead yet....first scan not scheduled until 26th June!!l

L x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

had first scan today.  Have 6 black blobs on rightside and 1 poor lonely one on the left. Glasgow phoned an hour later to say that everything ok and keep taking injections and go for second scan on Friday.  Hoping for Monday or Tuesday for EC, will know more on Friday afternoon.

Will have to wait until then to book everything.
:-( 

Gxx


----------



## mmcm

Gillipepper I really that u have some positive news on Friday and there is some nice follicles for ec. Praying for you already xx

Good luck Leo for your upcoming treatment x


----------



## Leo76

Hi Gillipepper
Sounds like things are developing ok? My right ovary is the one that seems to do all the work as well, I think all 3 eggs came from my right side the last time and none from the left. 

Just a pity Glasgow can't make any decisions until Friday, but all being well you will be making a trip over the weekend!!  Good luck  

Thanks for your comment mmcm 

L x


----------



## gillipepper

On route. to Glasgow. Have to be at gcrm for 730am tomorrow. Panic panic. Scan on Friday was promising. now have 9 blobs. Dr thinks could potentially get 6 eggs. Have decided go stay until Thursday as gcrm say transfer will be then as im on flare protocol.

Baby dust to all 

Gxx


----------



## joanne2001

gillipepper

So exciting for you - good luck and let us know how you get on - I will be thinking of you  

Joanne x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Got 6 eggs. Praying it goes according to plan now 

Xx


----------



## joanne2001

Gillipepper, fab news.....  ........hope it all goes well

Joanne xx


----------



## Leo76

Hi Gillipepper I have just read your posts - congratulations on getting 6 eggs and I hope it's all goes well from here   
Good luck and keep us posted.

L xo


----------



## gillipepper

4 made it to Tuesday. This mornings phone all was good as all 4 made it through, they are all identical 4 cells. Won't know until tomorrow if getting transfer done. They may keep them until sat if they are all looking the same. Keep praying 

Love to all

Gxx


----------



## Leo76

Brilliant news Gillipepper - have all my fingers and toes crossed that your good luck continues!

L xx


----------



## joanne2001

Gillipepper -good luck, hope all goes well for u   

Joanne x


----------



## mmcm

Great news gillipepper praying that u get news to go sat for transfer x


----------



## gillipepper

Back home now with my 2 8 cell grade 4 4 embryos. they decided that day 3 transfer was the best option as the other 2 had slowed down, a 5 and a7 cell, and they didn't want me to lose them all. They ate keeping the other 2 to see if they get to blast and will ring me on Monday to let me know if they are worth freezing.  Praying that these 2 in me are snuggling in tight.

Good luck to every one

Gxx


----------



## yellowhope

Best of Luck to you Gillipepper and your wee embies  Hope they snuggle in tight xx


----------



## gillipepper

Gcrm phoned this morning. No snowbabies.


----------



## joanne2001

Gillipepper, ou have to think positive, you have the most important little embies in your belly safe and sound  

Joanne x


----------



## gillipepper

Have got through the 1st week.  Not long to go


----------



## Leo76

Hope the time is going quickly for your Gillipepper - best of luck for the next week & hope you get the best possible news next Friday!! Positive thoughts until then!! 
L x


----------



## gillipepper

I have my blood test on Tuesday. Werid as it's not 2weeks but maybe it's because my cycle isn't 28 days. 
I'll be happy to get past tomorrow.

Good luck with your injections Leo. How was the prostap

Gx


----------



## Leo76

Not long to go until the test - less time you to wait & drive yourself crazy!!

Prostap was fine & have just done the first gonal f injection - it's been a year since I last cycles but it all came back to me!! Fingers crossed that the follicles start growing now ahead of Wednesday.

Will keep everything crossed for you on Tuesday, I have a good feeling xx


----------



## gillipepper

Fingers crossed for your scan on Wednesday Leo. Hubby off work tomorrow so I don't have to go through it all on my own. He has even mentioned going out for lunch to daft eddies. Sounds good to me, will keep ny mind at rest maybe.
Hope gonal f are going ok

Gx


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck Gillipepper, will be thinking of you   

Good luck Leo, sending u good vibes too  

Joanne x


----------



## Leo76

Good luck Gillipepper - hope you get the best possible news today  

Thanks Joanne, feeling ok so far!

L x


----------



## joanne2001

good luck gillipepper  

joanne x


----------



## mmcm

Good luck gillipepper xx


----------



## Tektron

Hi Everyone


I confess to having lurked for a while! I used to participate on this forum a number of years ago when I first started having treatment, but I found it all too hard. However, I now have myself in a complete flap and am hoping someone here can advise. I had our 4th and final go at ICSI at GCRM this month. EC was 12/06/12 and ET of 2 x 4 cell embies on 14/06/13. My OTD blood test is tomorrow morning. Yesterday I couldnt hold back any longer and did a sneaky POAS which was positive. However I did a half trigger shot as directed on 17/06/13, so only 7 days before. Could this be giving me a false positive?  Any advise appreciated as I am just working myself up now


----------



## Tektron

Gilliepepper, I wish I had looked on here sooner, we could have been cycle buddies. I see you were at GCRM around the same times. Praying you get your positive result today


----------



## joanne2001

OMG Tekron, really hope it is good news for you!!  

Gillipepper, so nervous for you, hope it is good news for you too!!!  

Joanne x


----------



## Tektron

Thanks Joanne, I am totally on tenterhooks atm.


I see that you are going to GCRM too. Only thing I will say, regardless of my outcome tomorrow, is that I wouldnt have treatment anywhere else now. They are superb in every aspect


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Tektron

It really does seem as if it is good news for you    

I have heard so many people say the same thing, and only recently another couple that we met had a fabulous outcome!!

Good luck and let us know

Joanne x


----------



## Leo76

Wow this thread is starting to get busy!!

Tektron, I really hope your positive is a true one!! I'm not sure how long the trigger shot stays in your system but with any luck you'll get your positive confirmed by blood test tomorrow - best of luck!!
I'm hopefully heading to GCRM shortly, have first scan tomorrow to see how stims are working out, bit nervous to be honest as was a slow responder last time so hope things are happening!!!  Glad you have had a positive experience with GCRM, that's nice to hear!!

Hi Joanne, hope you are helping well too!!

Leo xx


----------



## Tektron

Thanks Leo. I did another test this afternoon and it is also showing a BFP. Just praying it is true   . GCRM have been fab with us, nothing is too much trouble and you are treated like a VIP. When we went for EC, and before I had said anything, my DH said to me, "Now this is how to do fertility treatment"
Are you having your scan at Med Assocs? Hope your follies are growing well for you!!


----------



## joanne2001

Good Luck Leo, I just received a phone call from GCRM today to say they have my notes and should be in touch in the next few days with the treatment details, yipeee!!

Awhh Tektron, i think it is a definite for you now.........fab fab fab!! xxx


Joanne x


----------



## Tektron

Thats good news Joanne, be prepared for things to move quickly now! I had a similar call and then a treatment plan just a few days later.


----------



## Leo76

Brilliant Tektron - surely 2 bfp's is a good sign? Over the moon for you!! Keep us posted when you get the official result but I'm sure that'll just confirm what you know already  
We are using the satellite clinic in Dundonald as its a bit closer to home than Med Assoc. I'm delighted you have found GCRM to be fab and hopefully I'll be saying the same but it's all been good so far!!
Auh Joanne, great that things are moving for you too!!! Like Tektron says, it will all happen very quickly from now on!!
L x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi guys

The results are in. Pat phoned from gcrm with fantastic news of a very healthy positive. Levels were 271.

Leo, we are through dundonald aswell. Dr Roberts is lovely.

Good luck tektron fingers crossed that the blood test comes back the same 

Gxx


----------



## Leo76

Gillipepper - fantastic news, congratulations to you!!!! I'm sure you are over the moon!!! 
What time did you do the blood test and what time did you get the phone call? I'm sure it was a v stressful day for you! So what happens now? 
Between you and Tektron it's been a good news day!!   

L xx


----------



## gillipepper

Leo

Got bloods done at 9am and didn't get call until 145 so was a horrible morning. Heading out for dinner to celebrate. Keeping fingers crossed that we make the next stage. Have a scan on the 18th July with dr Roberts before he goes on holiday, no doubt will know what happens after then. Still don't believe it.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Gxx


----------



## joanne2001

OMG congrats Gillipepper, absolutely delighted for you, this had brought a tear to my eye

Lots of love

Joanne x


----------



## Leo76

Wow, I'm sure you were stressed to the max waiting on that phone call!!! Congrats again, enjoy your dinner tonight - make sure you order whatever you want!!!! I bet it's still very surreal but enjoy the moment!! 

It brought a wee tear to my eye too Joanne!!!

Thanks - feel calm about tomorrow (surprisingly). Had some acupuncture this afternoon so that's keeping me calm!

Enjoy your evening ladies xxx


----------



## Tektron

Gilliepepper, thats brilliant news. Congratulations to you and your other half!


----------



## joanne2001

Tektron - thinking about you, please let us know??

Leo - good luck, when are you heading off? Are you staying over for the full week?



Joanne x


----------



## Leo76

Good luck Tektron.......yes, keep us posted!! 

Had a disappointing first scan this morning. Only 4 follicles showing so far after 5 days of stims. Wasn't expecting a massive amount due to my low amh but as I am on short protocol this time was hoping for a slightly better response - at the minute, I am responding very similar to last year, when I was on long protocol.
At the minute Joanne ec might be on Monday but have another scan on Friday so can't confirm until then. A bit emotional today to be honest  

L xx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Leo, awwh this is all just so hard and emotional, no-one actaully has a clue unless they fully go through this!! Things might very well pick up for you in the next few days, try not to be too disheartened, I will be thinking of you

Joanne x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Leo I am keeping everything crossed for you.  gcrm will ring you today and lef you know what to do. They might up it or keep you the same until Friday. This roller coaster is the most difficult and stressful and Joanne is right nobody knows what its like unless they have been through it. Keep strong.

Gxx


----------



## Tektron

Leo, try to stay positive, I only had 6 follies by the time I went for EC. Praying that they continue to grow for you.


AFM: I have been an emotional wreck today. I had my bloods taken at 7.30 this morning and have just been sat waiting all day. I kid you not, I got the phone call from GCRM at 16.49 !!!! But it was all worth it. I have a BFP, and a lovely healthy HCG of 212.
Am beyond words. I even had poor Sam who rang to tell me, in tears. 


Tx


----------



## joanne2001

Congrats Tektron, I think we all know it was a positive for you........amazing, although Incant believe you had to wait until that time, why do they take so long, that wait is hard enough??

Joanne x


----------



## Leo76

Congrats Tektron, glad it's official now! Bet you are over the moon, but having to wait all day must have been torture - why does it take them so long I wonder?!

Feeling a bit better after shock scan this morning - we just have to take what this fertility journey throws at us and keep going eh? Had a few wobbly moments in work so glad to be home! I know 4 follies isn't the end of the world but think I'd convinced mysf there'd be a few more this time......Tektron do you mind me asking how many eggs you got from your 6 follies?

Thanks for the support girls & sorry to put a damper on the 2 bfp's - fab news!!
Leo xxx


----------



## Tektron

Thanks Ladies. I am over the moon, but realise its still very early days.
Leo, no problem. From the 6 follies I got 5 eggs. Two were immature and one was fragmented, so only 2 suitable to go forward for ICSI, but they both fertilised. Try to keep positive xx


T.


----------



## Tektron

Leo, I should also say they kept me on the stimms for 6 days longer than initially planned. That was because a couple of them were very small so they wanted to try and get as many as poss to over 20mm. I felt like a beached whale and was so uncomfortable by the time I was going to Glasgow. GCRM are really good at tailoring things depending on your response. Keep faith.


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi girls


Just wanted to say congrats to Gillipepper, I remember you from before, was so pleased to read your news! Also wanted to say that your first scan is on my daughter's first birthday so I just know it will be a lucky day for you! X 


Tektron just wanted to say congrats to you too! I know how you are feeling at this point as it was our fourth go that finally worked for us too. I'm sure you're feeling elated but also scared out of your mind at the same time! If you have any questions or worries please ask me anything or pm me x


Good luck to the other girls on this thread, GCRM certainly seems like the place to go! 
X


----------



## gillipepper

Hi girls

Tektron congratulations, the wait is horrendous but all worth it in the end.

Sparkle heat thank you and congrats on your bundle of joy. 1already how time flies.  

It's the waiting that is the worst. A magic wand would be good. Lol

Leoo keeping fingers crossed what did gcrm say yesterday.

Gxx


----------



## Leo76

Hi Gillipepper - GCRM just said to keep going on same dose until
Fridays scan and bloods, they will make a decision then. So still not sure if they'll want us over early next week or might keep me stimming for a few more days. The not knowing is a killer but obviously they know best!!! I'm in a better frame of mind today - great having you ladies to talk to!!!
Tektron, thanks for the advice -  already started to feel a bit bloated and only on day 6 of stims!!!

L xx


----------



## yellowhope

Congratulations Gillipeppar-am delighted for you 
Tectron- Many congrats to you too


----------



## gillipepper

Good luck for today Leo. Keeping everything crossed or you. Xx


----------



## gillipepper

Thank you yellow hope . Still can't quite believe it. Praying everything is going to be ok.


----------



## Leo76

Thanks Gillipepper - scan was ok. 6 follies today - 2 the right size, one almost there and 3 smaller one. Have to be in GCRM for egg collection Monday morning so will be making some frantic travel arrangements tonight! Just glad we are getting to ec and we'll take it from there! If the smaller follicles grow a bit more in the next few days that would be great!!!
Hope you keeping well and coming to terms with your bfp!! 
L xx


----------



## gillipepper

Leo that's brill news. We stayed in the campanielle which wad basically round the corner from gcrm.

Fingers crossed everything goes well. Relax today 

Gxx


----------



## Leo76

Well arrived safe and sound in Glasgow, nice relaxing trip over on the ferry. Heading out to meet my niece for dinner which should help keep my mind off things! In for ec at 7.30am tomorrow - wish me luck arrghhhh!!!

Leo xx


----------



## gillipepper

Wishing you luck, they ate lovely the staff at gcrm, they'll look after you.

Gx


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck Leo, keep us posted!!!!

We are just waiting on GCRM to call with our schedule, I can't wait!!!

Joanne x


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi girls hope u don't mind me jumpin in
I'm thinkin of gcrm but need to lose more weight but was wondering how u go about jumping ship from rfc to gcrm?
Do I need my notes r ? Will they get them?  
Could I go for consultation now to investigate other issues before im ready to cycle

Congrats gillie I remember u from another thread in Ireland
Goodluck Leo for the week ahead

Magic baby x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Magicbaby

The satellite clinic will get your notes from the RFC, so you don't need to worry about that, when are you due to cycle with RFC??  You can get a consultation with the satellite clinic quite quickly, we went to Medical Associates in Belfast, and now just waiting on a phone call from them with our schedule.
Have you had any investigations done yet??

I had two HSG dye tests, a laparoscopy and hysterscopy.

Joanne x


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Joanne
I had a failed cycle with rfc in aug 12
Vowed never again with them
Dh sperm very very poor so they didn't want to  pursue issues with me even tho I have pcos 
I no there is something wrong with me also as 2 lil embies did not stick an ive never ever got a bfp  but they refuse to investigate
I want to be investigated before commencing next tx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Magicbaby

I too have had two failed cycles with RFC, and like you will never go back, I realise they are successful with some couples but for me it's very standard, one size fits all approach, I have endo and feel that I should be getting something extra for that as I believe it's an autoimmune issue, I am now waiting on the phone call from GCRM and will see what protocol they have for me, the tailor for every couple, definitely not what the RFC do

Joanne x


----------



## Magicbaby

Have u been for ur consultation?  Did u have to pay upfront for this?  Hope u dont mind me asking just trying to get my head round how things will work an when I'll need my money   

Do u just phone them tell them u have notes at rfc an await an app? Do they feel u wot tests u will need done before ur consultation?  Eg rubella hepatitis etc 

Sorry For  so many questions


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Magicbaby

Ask away, don't worry about that.

You phone Medical associates and say you want to make a registration appointment with GCRM, they will send you out a registration pack which you fill in, they will also give you a date for this consultation, this is £250 which you pay on the day by cash, at the time I didn't have rubella immunity test done but have since got that done, you will need an up to date smear test, they will ask if you have treatment done in the RFC and will ask for you hospital number so they will get the notes.  There are possibly other results they need, like hepatitis but as we had our last treatment in January this year, these results were accepted, the receptionist either in medical associates or in Glasgow itself should be able to answer any queries you have.

Don't worry about asking me anything, that is why we are all on here, I do the same.

Joanne x


----------



## Magicbaby

Id be lost without this site just wish I'd found it sooner lol 
Was it long between phone call an first app? 
Im hoping I have all my tests done from rfc but some will prob need redone as it's been too long!


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Magicbaby

I know I feel to same, I'm never off this now, I think when I phoned, it was about a month later I could get the appointment, but then I got a cancellation, so it was only a few weeks, I also got a list of blood tests from this website and got my GP to do these, if u want I can email this list to you, you can PM your email address

Joanne


----------



## Magicbaby

Thanks Joanne mite take u up on that offer in the next few weeks!  Gonna leave contactin them for another month or two as I want to lose weight 
Joining ww tomorrow to try an shift it I lost 5 St with sw but stopped when had tx an now I've 2 back on so want to shift it before next tx 
Went bk to sw but didnt get anywhere so trying a different approach
So long as I start losing weight again then I'll have more confidence in my tx workin


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Magicbaby

Don't worry, u can PM anytime.

Good luck with your weight loss, I'm trying to do abit of that myself

Joanne x


----------



## gillipepper

hi Leo

Just hoping everything went well last week and that you are relaxing with your feet up in the sunshine.

Gx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Leo

Hope all is going well for you too!!

Joanne


----------



## Leo76

Hi ladies, sorry I went off the radar for a while!! Our trip to Glasgow full of ups and downs. Unfortunately we only managed 2 eggs at collection so I was pretty devastated. Knew I wasn't going to get loads but was hoping for 3 or 4 at the least! Marco said he failed to understand why I didn't respond better but didn't want to get into a discussion about it just prior to theatre!! To make matters worse, despite both eggs fertilising, we lost one after the first night so left with just one little embryo! However, it was a top class 4 cell embryo and I had a 2 transfer done on Wednesday. The embryologist was confident that it would have been 8 cell by day 3 but she felt it better to get it back into its natural habitat ASAP lol!  
So the early part of the week was quite stressful but felt better once the embryo was back inside and hopefully it will continue to grow. Blood test early next week so not too long to wait though im sure i will be a nervous wreck by then!! Have had the normal aches and twinges but nothing out of the ordinary. Have to say all the staff at GCRM were all brilliant and we have no regrets going there this time.  

Gillipepper - how are you keeping? Has your bfp sunk in yet??!! When is your early scan with Dr Roberts?  I'm sure you will feel more relaxed once you have that!  

And Joanne - any news when you are starting?? V exciting!! 

L xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Leo,

It's so hard when we have no control over certain things, but it looks like you had a good little fighter left so fingers crossed all goes well for you, that waiting bit drives me crazy!!!

I am at home waiting on my drugs to arrive, start my northisterone tablets on Friday, going for endo scratch on Wednesday 17th July and booked in for prostap on 26th July, EC should be 7,8 or 9th August!!

I still haven't booked the ferry or hotel/apartment, this is the bit that is panicking me, and of course the fact that may get lost when we get over there, we don't have a sat nav, how did you get on with the travelling bit??

Joanne


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Leo, I am keeping everything crossed for you and your precious cargo. We are booked in on the 18th for scan. Keep forgetting that I m pregnant as haven't had many symptoms.

Joanne I was pretty easy to find. We stayed at the campenlle at braehead and gcrm was literally round the corner.  We didn't go directly to to Glasgow, we went via dalry and Irvine. meant you missed out on the mad moterways.

Gxxx


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Gillipepper, good luck for your scan, you must be so excited!!!

Joanne


----------



## Leo76

Hey again, I know precious cargo indeed! And like you say Joanne, this wee embryo fought to survive so hopefully they continue to do so! This is the first day I'm finding the 2ww tough. Hubby away back to work so suppose I've time on my hands and thinking too much!! Plus analysing every wee pain and twinge - Gillipepper did you have many symptoms during your two weeks? 

Gillipepper, not long until your scan then - that will be your first milestone! Glad you are feeling well, long may it continue. 

Joanne, great news that you are starting so soon - you are on the short protocol then? You will be amazed how quickly it goes once you get started! With regards to driving around Glasgow, it depends on where you stay. We made the choice to stay pretty central (but still only 15mins from GCRM) and as there are alot of ring roads, fly overs and one way streets, the satnav was a godsend. But if you stay near the clinic you should be okay. We just stayed centrally so u could be closer to my niece who lives there and so we could entertain ourselves inbetween appointments! We only booked the ferry on the Friday night after I'd had my second scan, and went Sunday morning so it is all a bit last minute but there's no way round that unfortunately!!

L xx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Leo, well they call it the flare protocol, not sure if that's the same as the short, yeah I know this is going for fly, last time I was with the RFC, I had sprays for about a month first so this is completely different

Good luck and stick on some funny DVDs, are you taking this whole time off work, I'm undecided what to do about this yet??

Joanne


----------



## Leo76

Hey Joanne, yes flare and short are the same thing. Much better in terms of how quickly you reach egg collection/transfer stage!

I have taken off the whole time on sick - got a 3 week line from my doctors very easily when I explained how I was feeling about it all. Last time I pretty much worked through treatment and it ended in bfn so I just wanted to do things a bit differently this time. Plus my job is pretty stressful at the minute and thought it best to remove myself from that environment. But everyone is different and some people like to work during the 2ww as it takes their mind off things!!! 
L xx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Leo

Last time I had the whole time off work and didn't leave th couch which I feel did me no good, I am still thinking of taking it off this time however I plan to go for little walks during the day to keep good circulation 

Joanne


----------



## Leo76

Hey Joanne, I know what you mean - being a couch potato for 2 weeks would be tough. Luckily with all this good weather I've been able to get out & about plenty, while still taking it easy. Has gone quick enough so far! 
L x


----------



## gillipepper

Leo

Sorry only replying now, at caravan this week relaxing in sun. The symptoms I had were very tired, peeing alot and a strange pain Down below like someone putting pressure on a bruise.
Hope all is going well. When is your blood test. 

My scan has been changed to Tuesday afternoon. 

Gx


----------



## Katie789

Congratulations gillipepper on your bfp!! Good luck for your scan on Thursday. I can remember my first scan like it was a couple of weeks ago and my boys are here already! ! Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy as if really does go quickly

Katie x


----------



## gillipepper

Not looking good, starting bleeding Sunday, had scan saw heartbeat. Amazing. Monday scan no heartbeat, Tuesday scan no heartbeat another scan on Friday.

Really not enjoying this rollarcoaster journey. Life is so cruel.


----------



## joanne2001

Awwh Gillipepper

  I really dont know what to say - thinking of you!

Joanne x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi,

I cycled in April with gcrm. Some hotels have a fridge and I know someone said they brought the ovitrelle over in a cool bag. I'd be a bit dubious about how cool that would keep it. However I asked one of the nurses at gcrm about it and they said since i only needed to inject it one week after the first injection, even if your have a 5 day trasnfer and if you go home that day you'll be in time to do it as you can inject it at any time.

We had a 3 day trasnfer and went home on the 4th day so was glad i did nt bring it. Guess if you are driving over it might be easier. 
I kept the aeroboard box the drugs came in and the cool bags.... just in case i needed to bring any of the drugs with me and if we travelled by car. In the end we flew as we got such short notice that flying was easier...


----------



## yellowhope

Gilliepepper, how are you sweetie ? Just wanted to send a wee hug to lend you some support xx


----------



## MissE

Gillipepper just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you huni. Big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gillipepper

Im so sorry to hear your news    

Jillyhen x


----------



## mmcm

Gillipepper thinking of u xx


----------



## gillipepper

thank you for all your messages.  Its an emotional time.  Have to go to Dr Roberts on Monday am for another scan to see if anything has moved on.  Maybe need surgery.  Thinking this might be a good idea as a clear out might help be conceive naturally.

Love and good luck to everyone

Gxx


----------



## mmcm

Gillipepper it's such a terrible experience of seeing a heart beat and then none, fingers crossed for Monday xx


----------

